# Black sheep



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

In the middle of the night Father MacDonagh was dragged out of his hut
by a furious mob of aborigines. Before he was even fully awake, he found
himself tied to a stubby tree atop a pile of kindling. 

"Stop!" he shrieked at the aborigine leader, who was approaching with a flaming
torch. 

"I'm your friend. Why are you doing this to me!?!" 

An evil leer on his face, the chief explained that a woman in their village had given
birth to a mulatto child. "Since no other white man lives within ten
day's walk, you must be the father. And you must die."

Sweating profusely and thinking fast, Father MacDonagh beckoned the
aborigine over with a wave of his head. "Do you remember the black lamb
born to my flock of ewes last spring?" The chief nodded and the priest
continued sagely, "Well, there aren't any black rams in this territory,
are there?" 

The chief extinguished his torch, looked around carefully
and said in a whisper, "OK, I keep your secret and you keep mine."


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

WAIT A MINUTE!!! I just received this joke and forwarded it on to a friend this morning.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

Your kidding right?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nope... not kidding.  I fibbed though, I received it at 4:11 PM yesterday.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

I guess good jokes just keep getting recycled


----------

